# ehiem professionel lll



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Have you guys seen this monster yet, its so big it's on wheels. I saw it today at big als, and I was very pleased. Check it out
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/Z029049.asp


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh i will have to go have a peek somtime! ^^


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

now that's a tank!!!

(by tank i mean military speaking)


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

It holds 10 gallons of water. And is very well designed and constructed. I love em. The pro 2's are nice, especially the new install kits.


----------

